# 44 ss scope mount question?



## chopperz (Sep 3, 2007)

I want to get a scope mount for my 44 with a 8 3/8 barrel. I tried to get one from taurus but they are always out of stock. I recently seen that jack wiend makes a scope mount for the taurus's but requires two holes to be drilled. does any body know of these two scope mounts or have any advise for me. thanks


----------



## sbninja (May 25, 2007)

Do you mean something like this?

http://www.andean-inc.com/Merchant2...oduct_Code=BSQ42323&Category_Code=taurus_ssrm


----------



## chopperz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes and no. the gun is a m44 stainless not the raging bull


----------

